# Instructor demo



## jdinca (Feb 12, 2007)

Found this on YouTube. It's the instructor demo from our student tournament last spring. It's a little dark and grainy. I was at work that day, so I'm not in it (not necessarily a bad thing!).


----------



## donald (Mar 17, 2007)

I enjoyed that very much. Very high energy stuff. Do the Bok Fu criteria contain specific self defense techniques for each level,ala Tracy Kenpo/EPAK? Are there dvds,manuals of the forms,etc. available? Once again, really enjoyed the presentation.

1stJohn1:9


----------



## jdinca (Mar 17, 2007)

donald said:


> I enjoyed that very much. Very high energy stuff. Do the Bok Fu criteria contain specific self defense techniques for each level,ala Tracy Kenpo/EPAK? Are there dvds,manuals of the forms,etc. available? Once again, really enjoyed the presentation.
> 
> 1stJohn1:9



Thanks! Yes, there is a set list of techniques, katas and kicks required for each belt level. The only place you'll find any technical material is at the school. The chinese forms can be found in a number of northern styles.


----------



## tiktok86 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting that JD.    Always a kick to watch yourself going through stuff...


----------

